# American Frog Day - 2012



## Chris Miller

Hello All,

American Frog Day 2012 will be the second weekend of May (12th - 13th) in Chicago.

Please stay tuned to this thread for specific venue and hotel information next week. 

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## Ulisesfrb

This is unbelievable, I can't wait.


----------



## wayne scott

I can't Wait. this will be the first frog day Im going to


----------



## dartsanddragons

How does one go about getting frogs from Chicago to Maryland if they buy them at Frogday? Legally? do you have to ship them to yourself? drive them to Maryland or do some of the vendors offer shipping. I would love to attend but would not like to make the drive.


Scott


----------



## JeremyHuff

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Ghost vivs

I will be driving from Texas for this show. 16 hours there, 16 back. 32 hours of driving for frogs, this addiction is worse than crack...


Casper


----------



## Azurel

With this only being a 3hr drive I am hoping to make it......Would be awesome to make one of these things.


----------



## eos

Sweet. Road trip!


----------



## Neontra

Ghost vivs said:


> this addiction is worse than crack...
> 
> 
> Casper


How would you know????????!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost vivs

Neontra said:


> How would you know????????!!!!!!!!


A crackhead won't drive 32 hrs for his fix... I have never seen a "crack day" where "junkies" will plan and save for months to attend ...we spend weeks/months and hundreds if not thousands planning and building vivs... and well ... try to get a crackhead to save $$ for a different kind of crack...won't happen ...


Casper


----------



## froggymike

Chris, definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## poison beauties

I will be in Chicago for this. Going to make sure I complain the entire time though about being in the city of sports teams I dispise. 

Michael


----------



## Happy_Frogger

Very cool. Hope I can attend.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

I attended American Frog Day 2011 in NYC. It was an awesome event and i got my first leucs there. I hope i can make it to Chicago


----------



## Dendroguy

Mission designate: X-ray
Objective: come back with o.pumilio
May 13,chicago Illinois
As you can see I'm very exited


----------



## AZDR_A

Looking forward to the show Chris! Any updates on the location? Let me know as soon as you have fliers I can include in my orders that I ship out. 

Thanks,
Amanda Sihler
AZDR.com - Arizona Dendrobate Ranch - Quality Dart Frog Breeders & Terrarium Supplies


----------



## daryl34

Should be a great time.
I will be there.

Daryl


----------



## Happy_Frogger

Im coming now since Chris said he will be selling my dream frog there


----------



## joshsfrogs

> Looking forward to the show Chris! Any updates on the location? Let me know as soon as you have fliers I can include in my orders that I ship out.


Ditto! We'd love to help advertise any way we can (fliers in orders, banners on our site, in our newsletters, etc.). Being in a more central position I think this show has the potential to be huge.

Any info on sponsorship?


----------



## NickJR

Lets do one at the DC convention center lol

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidadelp

NickJR said:


> Lets do one at the DC convention center lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


hahah! +1 to that! it'd still be a drive for me but alot closer! im still thinking about making the trip it'll all depend on how broke I am when that time comes around. Its going to be a 9.5 hour drive for me from WV


----------



## Ghost vivs

Happy_Frogger said:


> Im coming now since Chris said he will be selling my dream frog there


 This is great that you are going to show up, as I'm sure A LOT of people will be looking forward to seeing you there Chris ...


Casper


----------



## SmackoftheGods

Happy_Frogger said:


> Im coming now since Chris said he will be selling my dream frog there


You mean I get to tell you off to your face? Hooray! I'll be the little guy between Mike Lawrence and Mark Pulawski.


----------



## boabab95

SmackoftheGods said:


> You mean I get to tell you off to your face? Hooray! I'll be the little guy between Mike Lawrence and Mark Pulawski.


and there might be a strange Canadian in the back eating popcorn and laughing.....


----------



## stemcellular

And saying all kinds of crazy things...


----------



## SmackoftheGods

stemcellular said:


> And saying all kinds of crazy things...


Like "aboat?"


----------



## boabab95

SmackoftheGods said:


> Like "aboat?"


we talk "aboat" a lot of weird things eh?


----------



## SmackoftheGods

boabab95 said:


> we talk "aboat" a lot of weird things eh?


It sounds a lot more like "aboat" than "aboot" to me.


----------



## JL-Exotics

AZDR_A said:


> Looking forward to the show Chris! Any updates on the location? Let me know as soon as you have fliers I can include in my orders that I ship out.
> 
> Thanks,
> Amanda Sihler
> AZDR.com - Arizona Dendrobate Ranch - Quality Dart Frog Breeders & Terrarium Supplies


Ditto, shoot us some post cards and we'll include in all shipments. PM me if you need any help with the materials, I had a lot of help when Chuck and I hosted.


----------



## botanyboy03

SmackoftheGods said:


> You mean I get to tell you off to your face? Hooray! I'll be the little guy between Mike Lawrence and Mark Pulawski.



Sign me up for this event. I think it would be worth the drive up. I'd love to actually make it up there though. I'll have to see if we have open house at work though.


----------



## stevenhman

Step 1: Buy lovely wife a gift(s)
Step 2: Ask her about Frog Day
Step 3: ???
Step 4: Profit.


----------



## SmackoftheGods

stevenhman said:


> Step 1: Buy lovely wife a gift(s)
> Step 2: Ask her about Frog Day
> Step 3: ???
> Step 4: Profit.


If history tells us anything it's that you can't go wrong buying wholesale frogs and selling them for more than you paid for as Step 3....


----------



## tclipse

I'm gonna try to make this, girlfriend wants to visit her best friend in Chitown sometime this spring anyways. I'll at least have a place to stay, so you all won't find me huddled in an alley with my frogs like the aforementioned crackheads.


----------



## markpulawski

SmackoftheGods said:


> If history tells us anything it's that you can't go wrong buying wholesale frogs and selling them for more than you paid for as Step 3....


Far better is selling them without actually ever buying them, the profit margins in that equation are better than ATM fee's.


----------



## Chicago Frog Man

Can't wait! Looks like we are going to have a great turn out!


----------



## skylsdale

Chris, is there any specific venue and/or hotel info available yet?


----------



## SMenigoz

Sending the work request for time off right now...
2007--IAD in MD
2008--Frogday in Mass
2009--MARS in MD
2010--MARS in MD
2011--Frogday in NY

2012-- what's a few more hours on the road? 

Do we have an idea of the venue yet?
Scott


----------



## billschwinn

SmackoftheGods said:


> If history tells us anything it's that you can't go wrong buying wholesale frogs and selling them for more than you paid for as Step 3....


Isn't this known as the much maligned Flipping?


----------



## SmackoftheGods

billschwinn said:


> Isn't this known as the much maligned Flipping?


That is what I was driving at, yes. You don't think there will be a few flippers at Frog Day?


----------



## stevenhman

Well, that's certainly not what I meant... it was more of a South Park Underpants Gnomes reference


----------



## trdlabs

When is there going to be one in sunny California???


----------



## skylsdale

It was just held in San Jose last year, Kris.


----------



## John1451

I can't wait to see a real Canadian!!! Do their heads really flap like a trash can lid ( like South Park)?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=27.883359,-82.345992
John

Tinctorius 
0.0.4 Azureus
0.0.4 Citronella 
0.0.4 Yellowback
2.2.4 Powder Blue
O.0.4 Cobalt
0.0.4 Matecho
0.0.1 Inferalanis

Auratus
0.0.4 Costa Rica
O.0.1 Reticulated
0.0.4 Bronze

Leucomelas 
0.0.4


----------



## trdlabs

skylsdale said:


> It was just held in San Jose last year, Kris.


WHAT!  How the heck did I miss it???


----------



## aurantiaca1

Ill be there!!!


----------



## james67

just puttin my 2 cents in... we need another big ABG meet. i know ron is gone but us SE folks always miss out or have to travel. its time for the NE and west coast folks to make a long trip 

james


----------



## skylsdale

That would simply consist of a SE person (or people) stepping up to host and organize the event. That's how Frog Day travels around: people offer to host it in their city and organize the entire thing. It's nearly impossible for someone outside of the region to try and put an event on somewhere else.


----------



## Erica

trdlabs said:


> When is there going to be one in sunny California???


When is there going to be one in wonderful Colorado???


----------



## skylsdale

As of a couple years ago there was going to be one held in Colorado, I believe...but the people offering to host/organize it must have dropped out.


----------



## Edhurl

Any more info?


----------



## dartfrogs

Gentle Reminder...It's now six months and counting! Do we have a venue? Website? Facebook Page? Promotional literature to distribute? We are all excited about this show and it looks like a lot of people will be coming in from long distance. This means EARLY planning and we need the details ASAP!

If you guys need any help getting this together, just ask. Thanks for your time.

Mike, Black Jungle


----------



## daryl34

I am sure when Chris Miller is working on all of the information, he will let everyone know when it is ready to go. Remember this is volunteer, which means all hotel / venue negotiations are done on a shoe string or no budget at all. I'm sure he has his hands full.

Good Luck Chris,

Daryl


----------



## joshsfrogs

Daryl,

I think the point Mike is making is that there are others who would be willing to help out (either time or possibly funds) so that he doesn't have to do it himself and/or foot all the bill upfront.

I don't think you or Chris should take offense. We just want to offer our assistance so that this is the best Frog Day ever!


----------



## JeremyHuff

My concern is that 2 months ago in the first post of this thread, Chris said info would be posted the following week. Believe me, I understand how time can fly by, but for those of us coming such a long distance, it is important to solidify our travel dates. I for one, don't want to commit to anything until a venue has been booked and there is some additional info provided. 

Also, I spoke to Matt Mirabello a couple weeks ago and he mentioned that he offered to give the Frog Day website passwords and info to Chris, but hasn't heard anything back regarding that. 

This is such a great event and it would really suck if it doesn't happen.


----------



## stevenhman

There are lots of options available in nashville  I'm biased though...


----------



## skylsdale

stevenhman said:


> There are lots of options available in nashville  I'm biased though...


Are you offering to organize and put on the event there as well? If not, then these types of 'suggestions' don't really help the organizers.


----------



## stevenhman

I would most certainly offer my time for that. I just don't know what the requirements would be. If I would have to fund/reserve things initially out of my own pocket that would be the only problem I could think of. I would much rather go to a Frog Day and see what works and what doesn't before doing it myself, but if there is no way that things are going to happen in Chicago then someone should do something. EDIT - I am by no means trying to imply that Chris is doing a bad job, or is not doing anything at all.

I didn't mean to sound like I was complaining or anything. I would help if I could.


----------



## skylsdale

And I didn't meant for my reply to sound harsh...but have been in the game long enough (and organized a similar event) to know that the endless string of "You should put it in my town so I don't have to travel very far" comments gets irritating fairly quickly for those who have dedicated the time and energy to plan it in their area.

As I haven't planned a Frog Day, specifically, I can only speak to my experience as to what was necessary:


Renting and reserving a venue (working with a hotel or conference center) and making sure the intricacies of having live animals present in such a venue are worked out.
Organizing speakers (and arranging/paying for their travel and accommodations).
Posting announcements/advertisements on numerous websites, listserves, local and regional stores, weeklies, through clubs and societies, etc.
Organizing vendor applications and contracts, collecting payments from vendors (most of this by phone/e-mail/snail mail). Creating said vendor contracts and packets that then need to be organized, sent out, received, etc.
Updating the website with confirmations and information.
Coordinating transportation/shuttles between lodging and venue if need be. Also coordinating and securing lodging with hotel if need be (get block rates approved and hope the minimum number required rent enough rooms to get the block discount so you aren't paying more out of pocket at the end).
Working with vendors and/or sponsors to get items for the auction.
Find enough volunteers for the day of the event that can handle registration, admission at the door, running the auction.
Making sure all auction items are accounted for and that all donations bid for items are collected.
Cleaning up the venue once the entire event is over.
Coordinating lunch/food for vendors who are sitting behind their tables for 7-8 hours straight.
Dealing with any number of situations that could arise at any given moment, from items being stolen from the auction table or a vendors table, to being short on tables, to volunteers not showing up, to there not being enough change in the admission cash box, etc.
Having t-shirts and other items designed, printed and delivered on time.
Coordinating speakers/workshops that take place throughout the day on the day of the event (and making sure all AV equipment is rented and set up and that the speakers have everything they need).

This is just off the top of my head, but you can then see when folks say "You should have done it in my city"...well, that's about the last thing on the organizer's mind.


----------



## stevenhman

Thanks for the list Ron! Of course I was kind of just saying it because it would be closer, but the Opryland Hotel is pretty nice 










I'll stop hijacking this thread now and take the rest of my questions to PM once I've mulled it over a bit.


----------



## Chris Miller

Thanks for being so patient everyone. 

Long story short. We've lost two hotels due to "security" issues related to the UN/g8 conference in Chicago during May.

We also lost our initial (free) venue due to a policy change at the location. It is a museum that just had a major shake up. 

I've got three more hotels I'm working with and have two of their contracts to review, waiting on the third. It is tough finding reasonable hotel prices in the Chicago area where there is a meeting room. 

As soon I have something signed I will update publicity.


----------



## sports_doc

^ crashin the G8....whoohooo


----------



## Chris Miller

Yeah. If there wasnt already enough reasons to dislike that group.


----------



## Azurel

Then you/we will be fighting the rioters/protesters of the G8 to get to the conference. Thanks for the update Chris.


----------



## itsott

Sounds good chris. Keep us up to date on dates and location. I am going to attempt the trip from alabama.


----------



## JeremyHuff

It sounds like that weekend is the wrong weekend to have it. Any thoughts on moving it to the following weekend or even into June?


----------



## frogfreak

JeremyHuff said:


> It sounds like that weekend is the wrong weekend to have it. Any thoughts on moving it to the following weekend or even into June?


We were lucky enough to hold this event in Toronto last year. (Note sarcasm) The City was locked down...

G20 protest violence prompts over 400 arrests - Canada - CBC News


----------



## Chris Miller

JeremyHuff said:


> It sounds like that weekend is the wrong weekend to have it. Any thoughts on moving it to the following weekend or even into June?


Initial opinions were to have it in May since it worked better for people and the hotels said it wouldn't be a problem since we would be ahead of the G8. They are putting together proposals for the original weekend and in June as well 22nd - 24th.


----------



## dartfrogs

Any new news yet? Historically, this has always been a one day event. Do the multilple dates indicate that the 2012 event will be held over multiple days? If so, what do you have in mind?


----------



## Chris Miller

It's still a one day show, on Saturday the 12 of May, right by O'Hare airport. 

I will post vendor packets and attendee info after the holiday.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

I'm psyched. I gotta get to work on setting up new vivs so they're ready for new frogs in May.


----------



## Chris Miller

Frogday 2012 will be at the Holiday Inn O'Hare on Cumberland. This hotel is minutes away from the airport, right by I90, public transportation (blue line), quick trip downtown and the new casino is close too (if you are into that).

Booking info, vendor packets and sponsorship info will be posted as soon as the links can be updated.


----------



## skylsdale

Chris, is there a Frog Day block of rooms (or discount/group code) we should ask for when making reservations? I have to plan on coming in from the west coast, so would like to make flight and room reservations as soon as possible.


----------



## Chris Miller

Yes, there is a block of rooms for $90 a night. They will be providing us with a registration link, but I believe you can call the hotel and tell them you are with Frog Day. 

A quick note on flights, you can fly into either O'Hare or Midway(most of the value airlines use Midway). If you do fly to midway, you'll have to take a longish ride on the 'El' through the city. 

All this info will be on the website shortly.


----------



## rmelancon

Wow, $400 from CLT even this far in advance. Better bring a bunch of cb histrionicus to this one.


----------



## Woodsman

And a locking glass case to keep them in!

Richard.



rmelancon said:


> Wow, $400 from CLT even this far in advance. Better bring a bunch of cb histrionicus to this one.


----------



## dartfrogs

Great! I am happy to see that things are moving along. Chris, do you have plans for the website, postcards and facebook page? Do you need any help with these? Just let us know if you do.

Thanks,
Mike
Black Jungle


----------



## markpulawski

I was really looking forward to seeing Richard and the G8 folks partying down. So the show is all day Saturday, early Sunday AM departure doesn't miss anything right?


----------



## hyla23

Is this still a 2 day event on May 12th and 13th?


----------



## motydesign

well i am committed to going, dad lives 15 min from the hotel you guys picked. make it a long weekend and kill tow birds with one stone! see amazing frogs and visit family. cant wait to see the site, would like to know which vendors will be there


----------



## skylsdale

I believe it's just Saturday, May 12th (the one day).


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

I'm psyched I get to meet some of you jokers.


----------



## JJuchems

I am making the drive up to hang with my boyz! I have been looking forward to this, glad things are down so I can put in for Friday off.


----------



## Chris Miller

American Frog Day 2012 will be held in Chicago, May 12th at the Holiday Inn O'Hare on Cumberland.

5615 North Cumberland Avenue
Chicago, IL 60631

Want to reserve a room at the group rate of $90 a night? There's 3 ways:

1. Call reservations Toll Free Number 1-800-HOLIDAY (1-800-465-4329) or 773-693-5800. Please mention the group name American Frog Day or the Group Code: AFD

2. Go to www.hiohare.com and type in the date/group code: AFD

3. Click on the web link below AMFROG

Check us out on:
Facebook: Frog Day 2012 | Chicago, IL | Facebook 
Our website: Home | FrogDay NYC 2011
Twitter: @FrogDay2012


----------



## SMenigoz

Booked my room through the provided link--simple process. 
Great convenience to have FrogDay at the same place we'll be staying.
Looking forward to it!
Scott


----------



## 105Dart

Thanks for letting us know Chris. Now i have a reason to set up a few more tanks.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Any updates Chris??


----------



## Chris Miller

Things are moving along. Almost all the tables are sold. If you take cta trains look for our ad. If you know anyone who wants to speak let me know. Be sure to follow us on Facebook. 

What will you be bringing?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

I'll be bringing a few different tinc. morphs, some auratus, perhaps some P. vittatus and some vents.


----------



## Newt1

Will anyone be selling any O. Pumilio Basti at Frog Day?

Trying to get some without putting the frogs through shipping


----------



## Affordable Exotics

This is great,I am definately gonna try and make this with my step son.


----------



## Affordable Exotics

What do the tables run and what do I look up on facebook to find this?


----------



## zBrinks

I'm looking for a calling male basti or two and a female nikita.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Do a search on facebook for Frog Day 2012.

Here is the Frog Day 2012 website

Home | Frog Day 2012 | Chicago, IL


----------



## frogfreak

Obama moves G8 summit to Camp David


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

First we lost the Olympics and now this.

There goes my chance to get an autograph from Ed and Nicolas Sarkozy all in the same weekend.


----------



## Ghost vivs

I have a probable pair of red adelphobates galactonotus that I can bring if someone is interested. Will be almost 20 months old by the time of the show. Sell or trade ...

Shoot me a pm if interested.

Casper


----------



## skylsdale

My flight is booked and hotel reservations have been made. Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Brian317

Looking for an extra fine spot leuc male. Curious to hear if anyone willl have one there.


----------



## Bcs TX

Just reserved my room and wanted everyone to know that they are filling up fast.

Looking forward to seeing everyone as well. : )

Beth


----------



## SmackoftheGods

Bcs TX said:


> Just reserved my room and wanted everyone to know that they are filling up fast.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone as well. : )
> 
> Beth


Thanks to this post I just booked my room.... My plane ticket was purchased a month ago. The girlfriend and I are looking forward to meeting people in person (finally).

It's also her big 21 on the 11th, so if anyone wants to go out and get a little toasted the night before let me know


----------



## Bcs TX

Jake is that an invite?
If so Kristy and I will join y'all. : )

Beth


----------



## Pepbill

Wish I was going, went to last years and had a good time!


----------



## SmackoftheGods

Bcs TX said:


> Jake is that an invite?
> If so Kristy and I will join y'all. : )
> 
> Beth


W00t! Is it the Kristy I know and love?


----------



## Bcs TX

Probably..... ; )

We have been planning this for a while now, I twisted her arm over the phone to book a flight instead of drive and she will be there. 



Beth


----------



## SmackoftheGods

Bcs TX said:


> Probably..... ; )
> 
> We have been planning this for a while now, I twisted her arm over the phone to book a flight instead of drive and she will be there.
> 
> 
> 
> Beth


Nice! We'd love to meet the two of you


----------



## therizman2

Hotel Bar?


----------



## SmackoftheGods

I'm kinda thinking about hitting the town that night... I'm sure it takes more than three nights to get the real Chicago experience, but damned if I don't try  We can meet at the hotel bar that night and pick a destination from there


----------



## daryl34

Being a very local guy. There are way more than a couple of fun places to go in Chicago. Downtown is always a good choice, the train is very close to the hotel. But as far as local night life , 10 minutes by car , their are plenty of bars/ restaurants to try.
I'm sure us locals can help point you in the right direction. 
As for me, I am willing to point you in the right direction .

Daryl

And yes the hotel bar is always an option.


----------



## Froggyplush

do u know if the cubs r in town that weekend


----------



## Newt1

do u know if the cubs r in town that weekend

I was thinking the same thing or the Sox


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

That weekend the cubs are in Milwaukee losing to the Brewers without Prince Fielder and the White Sox will be home beating up on the KC Royals.

An additional note for everyone coming into town, peek at the weather before you pack. Chicago in May is crazy, it could be 95 degrees, it could be 45 degrees. 


Help stop the spread of Chytrid. Disinfect all waste water and double bag all solid waste!!


----------



## markpulawski

Newt1 said:


> do u know if the cubs r in town that weekend
> 
> I was thinking the same thing or the Sox


Wrigley Field is a must see for any baseball fan, one of the coolest parks and locations for a baseball stadium you can find.


----------



## daryl34

Cubs park is a very cool place to see a game. There is a lot to see here , I take it for granted since it is my backyard.

D


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

markpulawski said:


> Wrigley Field is a must see for any baseball fan, one of the coolest parks and locations for a baseball stadium you can find.


Of course if you're going to Wrigley you have to go to Murphy's before the game and The Cubby Bear after the game.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

If there are any music fans coming to Frog Day, there are some good shows that weekend. Maps & Atlases, St. Vincent, Grouplove, NRBQ, and Andrew Bird, are all scheduled to perform in town.


----------



## SmackoftheGods

daryl34 said:


> Being a very local guy. There are way more than a couple of fun places to go in Chicago. Downtown is always a good choice, the train is very close to the hotel. But as far as local night life , 10 minutes by car , their are plenty of bars/ restaurants to try.
> I'm sure us locals can help point you in the right direction.
> As for me, I am willing to point you in the right direction .
> 
> Daryl
> 
> And yes the hotel bar is always an option.


Thanks! I'd appreciate hearing from you.


----------



## stemcellular

Ill be visiting my old hood in Wicker Park Friday night!


----------



## Leslieioner

Is an annual event focused on assisting scientific study and captive maintenance of Dendrobatid frogs and other amphibians through the exchange of knowledge, and the promotion of captive breeding and husbandry of these remarkable frogs (and other amphibians).

Those ten years in San Jose allowed for the first time people from around the country to gather together and share their passion for Dendrobatid frogs. Many times meeting each other for the first time in person. Buying and selling Dart Frogs and related supplies was not the only reason enthusiasts attended. The event also allowed attendees the opportunity to discuss and exchange ideas, practical advise, and to learn more on many aspects of Dendrobatid and amphibian husbandry. Those days spent at the San Jose Frog Days have become special memories for many people.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Attention froggers!!! I need some help!! If there is anyone coming to Frog Day 2012 and you are driving through or near Youngstown, Ohio please PM me. I have a mission of utmost importance for you. This a good thing I promise.

Please disregard this post as the problem is solved. 
A big shout out and thank you to Glenn (frogfreak) and Troy (RedEyeTroyFrog) as you've made a good thing even better. Two A++ guys!!
Gotta love it when froggers work together!!


----------



## SMenigoz

Approximately one month out from FrogDay. I'll be vending there. Looking to arrange a few pre-purchases for the following:
Needed:
1) Male Citronella
2) Female Brazilian Yellowhead
3) Yellow truncatus--thought I remember somone from the Chicago area offering a group of these recently...I have a few older truncs that need some new friends
4) Black bassleri

Regards,
Scott


----------



## therizman2

Many of the plants I will be bringing are potted up already to get another month of growth on them... highlights include Philo. Burle Marx Fantasy, Ficus villosa, Ficus sp. 'Panama', Cissus sp. 'Colombia', Gloxinella lindeniana, several smaller sygoniums, Pilea sp. 'Colombia Green', Peperomia sp. 'Costa Rica' (green stem variety, might have one or two red stem ones), Ficus 'Oak Leaf', African Violet 'Fruit Fly' (largest leaves are only the size of a black eyed pea), and several more rather uncommon Pileas, Peperomias, Begonias and others!


----------



## Armson

There is absolutly no way I will be able to make frog day this year.... Does anyone know where it will be held next year?



-B


----------



## zBrinks

Armson said:


> There is absolutly no way I will be able to make frog day this year.... Does anyone know where it will be held next year?
> 
> 
> 
> -B


 That has not been decided yet.


----------



## therizman2

Armson said:


> There is absolutly no way I will be able to make frog day this year.... Does anyone know where it will be held next year?
> 
> 
> 
> -B


A lot of national size shows will not announce the following years venue until after the event so that people dont decide to not go in order to go to a closer to home one the following year.


----------



## Brian317

I'm tryin to talk my boss into letting me take a day off so I can attend! Would be nice to meet some other froggers along with go to a huge show!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

One month till Frog Day 2012!!!!!!
I'm writing out my list of frogs I'm looking for.......


Brian, do you need a bomb threat called in for that day? I like to help out my friends if I can.


----------



## Gamble

I may go next year.

Are frog prices cheaper/heavily discounted bc of the "holiday"/event or is it the typical standard prices?

Id only go if i knew i was gonna get those "once in a lifetime" deals ... then the drive would be worth it!

Btw ... whats a reasonable amount of money to bring for someone on a budget? (What should i expect to spend for something like this? Ie: admission, parking, frogs ... etc)


----------



## Gamble

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> If there are any music fans coming to Frog Day, there are some good shows that weekend. Maps & Atlases, St. Vincent, Grouplove, NRBQ, and Andrew Bird, are all scheduled to perform in town.


If it was wu-tang id b all over it! Lol


----------



## Dragonfish

I'm going to try to be there. Rusty, where abouts do you live? I'll be buying frogs from you in the near future  I'm up in Kenosha, WI but my mom lives in Downers Grove and I'm down there all the time.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Dragonfish said:


> I'm going to try to be there. Rusty, where abouts do you live? I'll be buying frogs from you in the near future  I'm up in Kenosha, WI but my mom lives in Downers Grove and I'm down there all the time.


Hey Dragonfish,
I'm actually in the southern suburbs, south of I-80. My aunt lives in Lisle and I'm up that way all the time. Let me know next time you're in town. The local swap that happens twice a month isn't far from Downers Grove either.


----------



## Dragonfish

There's a local swap twice a month? Is there a club too?


----------



## claymore

Dragonfish said:


> There's a local swap twice a month? Is there a club too?


Yeah the show is on the first Saturday and third Sunday of every month!

Here is a link to the shows site...
Scott Smith's All Animal Expo

As for a club, I don't think we have one.


----------



## daryl34

To answer the question of whats going to be at the show frog wise. I would say this, since some very good breeders are going to be these,who specialize in frogs, expect all of the normal animals, and some ultra rare, one shot a year frogs. Meaning this is when you will probably see frogs, you only see in books. Thers always someone who says the rare animals are available, but when there sitting in front of you, for a price you can swing. Its a good day. This opportunity is once a year, might as well take advantage of it.

As for how much to bring, 5-10 to get in, and the sky is the limit after that. I have spent 30 bucks, to much more on frogs. So yes,figure out what is your wish list, must have frog and go for it, when you find it. Exchanging info, meeting people, meeting some great breeders who come out once a year, thats the real real reason for this, in my opinion.

Its a great cause to support amphibian research, 
Daryl


----------



## zBrinks

It's all about the beer (and frog talk that goes along with it).


----------



## daryl34

I concur, alcohol is good. And I am sure we can find somewhere for tons of libations.
And frog talk of course.

Daryl


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Thank you gentleman, I have never been to a frog day before and I didn't realize that a little cooler full of beer was such a necessity. I can see how your throat would get dry talking frogs for 8 hours, beer is probably a medical requirement for a frog show.


----------



## skylsdale

It's also where some of the best conversations happen. And some of the most intense (but good-hearted) arguments about genetics I've ever seen.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Maybe I'll have to treat you guys to a Goose Island, local Chicago micro-brew.


----------



## skylsdale

This will be my first time to the Midwest and, being from the PNW, am always looking to try microbrews from different regions.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

skylsdale said:


> This will be my first time to the Midwest and, being from the PNW, am always looking to try microbrews from different regions.


Ron, Goose Island brews some interesting stuff. Including a beer brewed with rasberries & blackberries, and one with coffee. Different for sure. 

Goose Island


----------



## mattolsen

Hey Chris, 

Do you have me and Chicago Reptile down for a table? Gave the info to brian and he said he'd take care of it but I don't wanna count on him. Although, he got t-shirts made that are pretty sweet. I'll send you pics if you want. 

Matt


----------



## JJuchems

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Ron, Goose Island brews some interesting stuff. Including a beer brewed with rasberries & blackberries, and one with coffee. Different for sure.
> 
> Goose Island


I am not happy about loosing the Wrigleyville location. That is my pregame stop.


----------



## johnc

Quick question. I'm considering attending (originally decided not to but now quite tempted). What's the policy regarding bringing/delivering frogs for people to the show? Do you have to be a vendor or is it a big deal?


----------



## JeremyHuff

johnc said:


> Quick question. I'm considering attending (originally decided not to but now quite tempted). What's the policy regarding bringing/delivering frogs for people to the show? Do you have to be a vendor or is it a big deal?


I think it is not allowed. That said, the hotel and show are at the same location so keep them in your room and meet people in the lobby.


----------



## erlese

.Three of us flying in direct. From palm springs CA and staying at the host hotel. I'm going to drink at the hotel to numb the pain .. knowing I'm about to drop. $4,000 at this show. "Saved 6 months for this" ....decided to use some of my bonus money and just unleash the dragon may 12th... Good God.. I need help


----------



## Bcs TX

JeremyHuff said:


> I think it is not allowed. That said, the hotel and show are at the same location so keep them in your room and meet people in the lobby.


Definately not allowed, if you want to sell frogs pay for a table.


----------



## stemcellular

Yeah, John, just bring them to the hotel to hand off to folks before or after the show.


----------



## johnc

Thanks guys!


----------



## frogmasterbonk

I'm thinking about going (^_^)


----------



## claymore

erlese said:


> .Three of us flying in direct. From palm springs CA and staying at the host hotel. I'm going to drink at the hotel to numb the pain .. knowing I'm about to drop. $4,000 at this show. "Saved 6 months for this" ....decided to use some of my bonus money and just unleash the dragon may 12th... Good God.. I need help


Wow $4000!  I feel like a cheap skate now lol, I was planning on bringing around $400.


----------



## Brian317

Crazy! I planned to bring around 200 smackers! I wish I had 4K to drop


----------



## thickpotpies27

i live in chicago so i can go either day and was wondering from experience is it better to go the first day or the second.


----------



## joshsfrogs

> i live in chicago so i can go either day and was wondering from experience is it better to go the first day or the second.


The show is ONLY on the 12th (Saturday).


----------



## Gocubs

is there a way to get tickets for this in advance? im assuming there is going to be a ton of people there and I would hate to show up and be turned away!


----------



## FRISCHFROGS

I can not make it this year  
Is there any City and Date set for 2013 or is Frog Day on the Mayan calendar? Thanks,


----------



## skylsdale

It's in the works, Frishfrogs...but as was already mentioned earlier in this thread, will most likely not be announced until after this year's event.


----------



## FRISCHFROGS

Thanks, I have tried to keep up with the post here.
I better clean my glasses.
Sorry I missed the posting on FD'13.
Thanks again.


----------



## Chris Miller

So excited that the show is almost here.

While outside the show deals always happen it is unfair to the vendors who have donated money to get a table space. The show itself is non profit and the draw of vrndors is what gets people yhrough the door and raises money for amphibian conservstion. Please refrain from outside deals if at all possible. If you do deal in the hotel or parking lots consider making an auction or raffle donation.

Thanks!


----------



## Chris Miller

Also, AZ Dendrobatid Ranch is hosting FD13.


----------



## johnc

Chris Miller said:


> While outside the show deals always happen it is unfair to the vendors who have donated money to get a table space. The show itself is non profit and the draw of vrndors is what gets people yhrough the door and raises money for amphibian conservstion. Please refrain from outside deals if at all possible. If you do deal in the hotel or parking lots consider making an auction or raffle donation.


Thanks Chris but my question was specifically about bringing frogs that someone had already bought from me, since if they're going to the show and I am too, they can save shipping. I wasn't talking about selling anything at the show itself. Make sense?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Two weeks till Frog Day 2012!!!!! I'm going nuts in anticipation!!!


----------



## AZDR_A

It's hard to believe it's already Frog Day again! We can't wait to see all of our old friends and meet new one's. Looks like the show is going to have a great turnout, and we can't wait! I have posted a list of frogs AZDR will be bringing in the classified section, we will be taking pre orders.

Let the countdown begin........WooHooooo

We should have an exact date for 2013 American Frog Day by the end of May. It will be in Mesa, Arizona in October next year! 

Thanks for hosting Chris!

Amanda Sihler
AZDR.com - Arizona Dendrobate Ranch - Quality Dart Frog Breeders & Terrarium Supplies


----------



## erlese

Chris Miller said:


> Also, AZ Dendrobatid Ranch is hosting FD13.


4 1/2 hour drive for me to Mess AZ....I'm there... Which means I'm bringing a trailer truck ;-)


----------



## Chris Miller

Hey Everyone-

Super excited as we are coming down to just a week out.

There are 10 more rooms available at the special rate until Tuesday. Visit Frogday.org for the registration link. 

We will be able to have vendor setup the night before, if you have any questions, please let me know. I will be sending an email to all vendors on Monday with the final details.

Thanks!


----------



## SMenigoz

Got a handle of what I'll be bringing to Frogday: 

Matecho--all sizes, including sexed
Alanis-- sexed and a few ~2mo ootw
Azureventris--all sizes, may be a few calling
Yellow Galactonotus-- up to 5 months ootw
Yellow Terribilis-- adults over a yr old yet no sex...yet
Bicolor-- up to 5 months ootw
Nikita-- some females, others unsexed
Abesio-- adults, both sexes
Femoralis-- up to 6 months ootw
Zarayunga anthonyi-- lots of all sizes, some sexable
Cobalts-- up to 6 months ootw
A few other mismatches...
Fruitflies-- hydei, turkish gliders, melano's and wingless, buzzatti

Stop by my booth (bright green tablecloth) and let me know you're a DB member!
See you in a week.
Regards,
Scott Menigoz


----------



## JJuchems

Chris Miller said:


> Hey Everyone-
> 
> 
> There are 10 more rooms available at the special rate until Tuesday. Visit Frogday.org for the registration link.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I tried last week or the week before and the code did not work so I just booked a room.


----------



## Bcs TX

Jason I just called them and switched my room to a double bed.
just call reservations and tell them you are booking for FrogDay.
They will give you the special rate.
The $90 a night is a great deal.


----------



## Brian317

Can't wait! Will be nice to match some usernames to faces there!


----------



## Bcs TX

Brian looking forward to meeting you, will make sure my SS leucs have a good Dad. JK.
I am sharing a booth with Rich and others will have 3, 6 mo old plus BYH from Cindys' line.


----------



## JJuchems

Bcs TX said:


> Jason I just called them and switched my room to a double bed.
> just call reservations and tell them you are booking for FrogDay.
> They will give you the special rate.
> The $90 a night is a great deal.


They would not change it for me. I normally do not stay at Holiday Inn and their customer service just pushed me not to again. 

Anyway, looking forward to seeing everyone. I don't have much to sell, but it will be a blast!


----------



## Brian317

Bcs TX said:


> Brian looking forward to meeting you, will make sure my SS leucs have a good Dad. JK.
> I am sharing a booth with Rich and others will have 3, 6 mo old plus BYH from Cindys' line.



uh oh! I better dress up then! haha

Cool, I'll look for you there. I'll just be wandering around aimlessly


----------



## skylsdale

One week out...


----------



## Edhurl

skylsdale said:


> One week out...


Wrong ;-) 1 week 21 hours and 19 minutes, not that im counting down at all


----------



## bryandarts

AHH Wish I Could Go!!!


----------



## erlese

120 hours and 26 min and 30 seconds.... Wait... 26 seconds ........ No... 20 seconds.... I hate this dang watch... It always makes time go slow... What is wrong with me.. im worse than a crack addict ( crack junkies wiulrnt buy a plane ticket and three days at a hotel so i can SPEND MORE MONEY ON FROGS ..


" DART FROG JUNKIES"... Now all we need is a 12 step program. So everyone can sober up. And i can help take frogs off your mind to help over your addictions ;-)


----------



## frogfreak

If anyone is booking late and is told they have to pay the regular rate call and ask for Taryn. She's in sales and catering and gave me the special rate today 773-693-5800.

Cheers


----------



## thickpotpies27

Can't wait! I'm planning on picking up some reticulata, vents and possibly terabilis along with tons of plants. also does anyone know if there's gonna be any other shows other than the (starting out with dendrabates) one.


----------



## Detrick105

Hello, 
Is anyone from Ohio attending Frog Day? If so, I have a favor to ask? I have a friend in Ohio that wants to send me 4 tads (not for re sale, for personal use ). Anyhow, I am looking to see if anyone is willing to bring the tads to Frog Day (I'll be vending there)? I'll have some tads that'll need to be dropped off to that same person. I am sure I can make it worth your while. Please pm me. Thanks!
Steve


----------



## SmackoftheGods

Some of us are planning on heading out to Wrigleyville Friday night, grabbing some drinks, maybe some food, and talking frogs. If you're interested in the alcohol, the food, or the talk PM me and I'll shoot you the details when I have them solidified.


----------



## therizman2

Getting things packed up!


----------



## Edhurl

Second pic, upper left, whats the silver plant?


----------



## therizman2

Edhurl said:


> Second pic, upper left, whats the silver plant?


Pilea spruceana 'Ellen' - also can be called Silver Tree

Foliage is completely silver, only plant like that I have in my collection. I think I have 3 of them to bring.


----------



## Edhurl

Pm sent bout it


----------



## cbreon

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Ron, Goose Island brews some interesting stuff. Including a beer brewed with rasberries & blackberries, and one with coffee. Different for sure.
> 
> Goose Island


You guys have to try some Founders by far one of my favorite microbrews, they make
Breakfast Stout (Imperial Oatmeal Stout), Kentucky or Canadian Breakfast Stout (aged in KY or CAN Whiskey barrels), Double Trouble (2x IPA) to name a few...and then of course Bell's does some good stuff too...


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

I've talked to my friends in high places and I've managed to arrange some pretty average Chicago weather for this weekend. Actually it's perfect weather to transport frogs. Here's the forecast.

Thu. Sunny, Hi 60 Lo 49
Fri. Sunny, Hi 73 Lo 58
Sat. Overcast, Hi 65 Lo 51, 30% chance of rain
Sun. Partly cloudy, Hi 58 Lo 50


----------



## joshsfrogs

What time should we avoid arriving on Friday (traffic-wise)?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

joshsfrogs said:


> What time should we avoid arriving on Friday (traffic-wise)?


Good question. You want to be in town before 3 or 3:30pm on Friday. Though you will have an easier time coming into town as most of the traffic will be headed out of the city. When you take the Kennedy Expy. towards O'Hare, you'll hit traffic there.


----------



## skanderson

i drive into chicago a couple times a year at least on the kennedy. if i stop for dinner and dont make it into the area before 8 i dont generally run into any serious traffic until after the airport. but rusty is right rush hour starts around 3, and you can never tell when someone will do something stupid and slow traffic down to a crawl anywhere.


----------



## stemcellular

I'm in early AM Friday and will likely head to the Shed Aquarium (a must visit for those of you coming to Chi town for the first time) and then out for drinks with some old pals. However, shoot me an email or PM if you want to catch up late Friday night, I'll prob be in Wicker Park or Logan Sq, possibly Andersonville.


----------



## Chris Miller

Josh-

You should shoot to get there by 3:30 to avoid traffic. Earlier would be fine too


----------



## Brian317

Yep, before 3 is best. Anytime after 4, your better off parking your car and walking to the hotel (would be faster than driving in traffic) 

Super excited! Only a few more days!!!


----------



## Gamble

Well, i decided to go. I will be making a 6hr drive. Probably arrive in chicago around 6/7am.

I booked my room last week and ill be bringing the wife and staying the weekend.

Figured if im going, might as well make a vacation out of it.

Ill see u all there.

Nick


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

I picked up the last of my supplies today....I'm finally ready, bring it on!!!


----------



## SmackoftheGods

I'll be pretty hard to miss the day of. If you like me or hate me, still say "hi.". Plane leaves in twelve hours... I'm excited


----------



## Brian317

SmackoftheGods said:


> I'll be pretty hard to miss the day of. If you like me or hate me, still say "hi.". Plane leaves in twelve hours... I'm excited


I'll look for you, I always enjoy meeting new people. I should not be hard to pick out of a crowd (6'2" red head)


----------



## Gamble

Btw ... incase anyone will have these @ frogday: im looking for 

1 Female Vittatus,
A.Pepperi,
And 15g long tanks: (as many as i can find)

Other than that, just looking for some good deals.

If anyone will have any of these pls let me know. (PM me) Thx.

Nick


----------



## Gamble

Btw ... ill be wearing either a mortal kombat hat or a red/black indians hat, so if u see me say hey! (And i have tattoo sleeves on both arms ... )


----------



## SMenigoz

Frogs are packed up, car stuffed everywhere except the driver's seat, GPS programmed and anxious to get on the road early tomorrow morning...trying to take the locals advice to avoid the traffic after 3pm, I'll need to leave by 3am(although my wife informed me that Chicago timezone is 1 hr behind MD).
What time will setup Friday nite happen?
I'll be the guy with the Freddie Mercury moustache; my table will have a bright green tablecloth. See y'all tomorrow!
Scott


----------



## Gocubs

I will be bringing some Three Floyds from Indiana, Where is the party at!


----------



## zBrinks

SMenigoz said:


> What time will setup Friday nite happen?


 Left a voicemail on Chris's cell, and tried calling the hotel to figure this out. No idea, but the Josh's Frogs crew is aiming to be at the hotel about 3pm.


----------



## coxdre123

Just touched down in Chifrogo! Yeah buddy!


----------



## stemcellular

I'm waiting for the free hotel shuttle!


----------



## shutter

Welcome to Chicago all from a long time Chicagoan! If anybody wants any tips on where to eat/drink downtown, send me a PM letting me know what you're interested in. See you tomorrow!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Props to coxdre123, I'm sooo stealing Chifrogo. That was brilliant!!!

What a beautiful day in Chicago, couldn't ask for better weather.

Today is frog catching day for me!!! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## coxdre123

Thanks Rusty!

But I stole "Chifrogo" from my good friend Btcope! He deserves the props! Lol! 

Also, "Chifrogo" is copyright, patent pending! Lol!




Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Props to coxdre123, I'm sooo stealing Chifrogo. That was brilliant!!!
> 
> What a beautiful day in Chicago, couldn't ask for better weather.
> 
> Today is frog catching day for me!!! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Brian317

Work is going by soooooo sloooooow today! On the road tomorrow in the wee hours of the morning.

...Also taking a "limited amount" of cash with me tomorrow, ha! Hopefully nobody takes paypal or I'm screwed!!!!


----------



## daryl34

If you guys need some help I am local give me a call. 
Daryl

1-773-671-2650


----------



## SMenigoz

zBrinks said:


> Left a voicemail on Chris's cell, and tried calling the hotel to figure this out. No idea, but the Josh's Frogs crew is aiming to be at the hotel about 3pm.


Spoke to Amanda in the lobby and it might be late to set up... Said maybe 10PM. For those who know me, I can meet you in the lobby to talk...
Scott


----------



## zBrinks

We spoke with the hostess lady who manages the events for the hotel, and were told setup will be at 9:30pm tonight.


----------



## kitcolebay

Alarm is set. Getting up in 7 hours. 30 minutes later...out the door and on my way. 2 1/2 hour drive. FrogDay! Looking forward to meeting y'all, learning a whole lot, and shopping with money I shouldn't spend! Excitement of jumping into the deep end of my new hobby! Show me the way! Lol.
-Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Brian317 said:


> Work is going by soooooo sloooooow today! On the road tomorrow in the wee hours of the morning.
> 
> ...Also taking a "limited amount" of cash with me tomorrow, ha! Hopefully nobody takes paypal or I'm screwed!!!!


I'll be following you up 65 from Lafayette. I may need a ride back from Chi-town if I spend my gas money! Lol!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Alright, frogs are packed up, bugs packed up. Ready to make a futile attempt at sleep. See y'all tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## Armson

Everyone better post pics !


----------



## Gamble

Well i made the drive from Cleveland. Im am sitting in my hotel room as we speak. Havent slept since yesterday bc i had to leave at 12am this morning.

Damn im exhausted and the day hasnt even begun ... man am i screwed!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

I'm leaving the house now!!!! Come by my table and say hi. Look for an orange polo shirt, and green cargo shorts.


----------



## frograck

I'm at home, jealous of you all.
Post pics!


----------



## Pumilo

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I'm leaving the house now!!!! Come by my table and say hi. Look for an orange polo shirt, and green cargo shorts.


Should have worn blue cargo shorts and you'd be sporting Varadero colors!


----------



## Ulisesfrb

Just got back. I know, early, but got final exams today. At least I was able to make it. It was packed. I'm happy to post the first report of a purchase. A probable solarte female from EricM


----------



## claymore

We just got back as well. The show was great! And happy to say I spent way too much money

I picked up a ton off really cool plants from Black Jungle, and I would like to give a big thanks to (i think his name was Mike) from Glass Box Tropicals, I love the plants! 

The Big purchase of today was a Pair of Vanzolinii from Adam Butt. I just got them into the quarintene setup and the Male is already calling! 
Thank you so much Adam!

It was nice meeting and talking to you Jon H. Aka Rusty Shackleford.

And i would like to say thank you to Chris Miller for making this all happen! 
Since it was such a great turn out, I hope we can get National Frog Day back in Chicago in the future years!


----------



## Gamble

Im still at the hotel. Im not driving back until sunday.

Just wanted to say that it was nice seeing everyone and speaking to some of u. It was definitely worth the trip.

Might even go to the casino tonight.

So on to what everyone is waiting to hear: My Frog Day Purchases!

1.1 Proven Pair of Imitator "Standards"
1.1 D. Tinctorious "Matecho"
1.1 D. Tinctorious "Alanis"
0.0.3 R. Sirensis "Orange" 

Thx Again Everyone. It was fun!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Pumilo said:


> Should have worn blue cargo shorts and you'd be sporting Varadero colors!


That's funny Doug!!!

I just got home. OMG I'm exhausted. WHAT A BLAST!!!! I would say turn out was excellent. I took some pics and I'll post them in a bit. A lot of frogs found new homes today and money was raised for conservation efforts. I'd like to thank everyone that not only bought frogs and bugs from me, but everyone that just stopped to say hello. It is so nice to be a part of this wonderful community and to know I have friends I've never met before. Y'all are super nice people and you have no idea how much you touched my heart today. 
I'd like to thank Chris Miller for the stellar job he did organizing this event. The hobby is a better place thanks to people like Chris. 

On a side note, whoever donated the "probable pair" of orange galacts for the auction, please PM me. I purchased these frogs and there was no donor info and I'd like to find out some more info about the frogs please.


----------



## Gamble

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> That's funny Doug!!!
> 
> I just got home. OMG I'm exhausted. WHAT A BLAST!!!! I would say turn out was excellent. I took some pics and I'll post them in a bit. A lot of frogs found new homes today and money was raised for conservation efforts. I'd like to thank everyone that not only bought frogs and bugs from me, but everyone that just stopped to say hello. It is so nice to be a part of this wonderful community and to know I have friends I've never met before. Y'all are super nice people and you have no idea how much you touched my heart today.
> I'd like to thank Chris Miller for the stellar job he did organizing this event. The hobby is a better place thanks to people like Chris.
> 
> On a side note, whoever donated the "probable pair" of orange galacts for the auction, please PM me. I purchased these frogs and there was no donor info and I'd like to find out some more info about the frogs please.


Congrats on the new purchase Jon!
I was nice to finally meet u & talk w/ u.

Btw - the aquarium was awesome. Thx for the suggestion.
I got some nice pics of all the dart frog tanks there.


----------



## kitcolebay

I'm really glad I made the trip up. I really enjoyed it and made a couple purchases I'm very happy about.
I want to thank just a few of the people that I met! Mike from Glass Box Tropicals, Jon Houser from A Peaceable Kingdom, Jason Juchems from PoisonFrogs.Net, Amanda Sihler from AZDR, Daryl Szyska, and Chris Miller for hosting! Everyone was very, very helpful and kind to the rookie.
I look forward to learning more and more about the hobby and continuing to meet more great people like I did today.
Plants are in the tank. My 0.0.6. leucs are waiting to play! 
Thanks again everyone!
-Chris.


----------



## Brian317

WHEW! That was a fun time! It was really nice to put some faces to usernames and talk a bit with you all. I scored big on lots of supplies....tempted a few times with buying new frogs as beautiful frogs were EVERYWHERE! I also really enjoyed the powerpoint presentation on the Peru trip, that was very interesting and something I hope I can do.....ONE DAY! Thanks to everyone who had a hand in planning Frog Day. It was a great event.

My score


----------



## Chris Miller

A big thanks to everyone who vended and attended. We had 223 people through the door and I will have a total figure for the donation for TWI by Monday.

It was great meeting people, putting faces to names and seeing old friends.


----------



## Detrick105

Hello Everyone,
First, a big "Thank You" to Chris for organizing the show! Thank you! Hope to see Frog Day in Chicago again (maybe Milwaukee in the future???)
Second, I'd like to thank everyone who bought or traded with me or Jeff (Jeff69), and thanks for everyone that stopped by! I had a blast (even though I had 1 hour to sleep).
Ok, here is my Frog Day score:

Phyllobates vittatus
Phyllobates aurotaenia Narrow Banded
Phyllobates aurotaenia Wide Banded
D. auratus Super Blue
D. auratus Highland Bronze
D. auratus Campana
D. tinctorious Azureus
D. tinctorious Oyapok
R. lamasi Orange
E. anthonyi Santa Isabel
H. azureiventris
Reed Frogs (appears to be to kinds )

Thank You Everyone!!
Steve


----------



## coxdre123

In the hotel lobby getting ready to go back home. I had a great time! Big thanks to Amanda and Greg, Ron, Ray, Scott, Matt and anyone else I forgot. You guys are a great bunch of people. Wish it was called "frog week" instead of Frogday! Lol! Can't wait until 2013!


----------



## Detrick105

Actually I would like to thank everyone that attended Frog Day! 

On a side note, I was wondering who won the bernhardi tads? If you have any questions about them, please feel free to pm me.
Thanks!
Steve


----------



## kgb

Lots of fun!! I picked up the following 

0.0.3 veradero
0.0.2 vanzos
0.0.3 gold eldorados


----------



## JJuchems

Gamble said:


> So on to what everyone is waiting to hear: My Frog Day Purchases!
> 
> 1.1 D. Tinctorious "Matecho"
> 1.1 D. Tinctorious "Alanis"


At Scott's prices, I even brought back a pair of Matecho and I am trying to reduce my tinc collection.


----------



## JJuchems

Thank you Chris for organizing this years event and to those who attended. I enjoyed meeting people face to face. I wish I was feeling better to spend more time socializing. I will definite make it out 2013 where ever it may be.


----------



## kitcolebay

JJuchems said:


> At Scott's prices, I even brought back a pair of Matecho an I am trying to reduce my tincture collection.


I was tempted to go with those. I also wanted to thank Scott for his help and kindness. One more great person at the show. I can tell I may be in trouble in future years...I'll be better educated and prepared to buy more frogs(tanks made ahead of time...lol). Wish I could have bought Scott's, but for being a rookie, I figured I better go with my first choice of beginner Leucs.

Thanks again for all your help Jason! Appreciated you doing the "Beginning with Darts" presentation.

-Chris.


----------



## Julio

No one took any pics?


----------



## Chris Miller

Julio said:


> No one took any pics?


I know there are, plus videos.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

I've got pics I took during set up, I just haven't uploaded them yet.


----------



## SMenigoz

Just completed the return drive from Chicago...left at 9:30pm and got in to MD AT 9:30am. I planned to stay at the hotel overnight and get an early jump on it Sunday, but couldn't fall asleep... must have been all juiced up from the show! Lets just say it wasn't my best decision; had to stop 2x and close my eyes. On a positive note:
No speeding tickets
Met some great people
Sold a bunch of frogs
Picked up some yellow truncatus, aurotaenia, mint terribs, BYHs, Black Jean pums, as well as a slew of other plants/hardscape

All in all, everything one should expect out of a Frogday. Many thanks to all who visited my table!
Off to bed now,
Scott


----------



## therizman2

I had an awesome time! Got some frogs from Scott that look amazing and was glad to meet so many people and put faces with names. Also, thank you to evryone who bought plants and supplies from me at the show! Tonight or tomorrow I will be posting some of the leftovers for sale at great prices and my website will be ready in the next few weeks!

-Mike Rizzo
Glass Box Tropicals


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Ahh Wish I could have made it!! So bummed. . . Who won't my Nikita Painting?


----------



## frogface

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Ahh Wish I could have made it!! So bummed. . . Who won't my Nikita Painting?


You donated one of your paintings? Awesome! I'm going to have one of them some day


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Ahh Wish I could have made it!! So bummed. . . Who won't my Nikita Painting?


Troy, thanks so much for donating that painting!! It was beautiful and a big hit! The bidding on that was fast and furious. To tell you the truth I don't know the name of the gentleman that won it, but Greg Sihler from AZDR seemed to want it pretty bad the way he was bidding.


----------



## JJuchems

Gregg won it, and I believe the final price was $350.


----------



## Bcs TX

I had an awesome time , really great to put faces to names.
Chris thanks again for FrogDay 2012 plus your Mom & Dad are a hoot.
I picked up a proven pair of standard lamasi and black jeans, both males are calling now as I wait in Arkansas for my next flight to Dallas.
TSA hand checkers really loved my tropical frogs, I had them hand checked so they would not go through x-ray, no problems in Chicago or Arkansas. 


Beth


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Ok here's some poor photgraphs lol. I left the blurry ones in cause they weren't too bad. These were taken during set up so the room wasn't crowded yet. When the doors opened there was quite a crowd in there. I didn't take nearly enough, I thought I would have more time. I also thought I would have more time to talk to people. I wanted more time to talk to Jason, Jake, Phil, Rich, Glenn, the Sihler's etc. It was really cool to reconnect with Daryl Syzka. Daryl and I were both in the local Cichlid club 15+ years ago, and we've both given that up in favor of frogs. 
Frog Day needs to be two days long, no doubt about it.


----------



## Chris Miller

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Ahh Wish I could have made it!! So bummed. . . Who won't my Nikita Painting?


Thank you so much for that painting. Absolutely beautiful. Yes Greg from AZDR purchased it - happy Mother's Day Amanda...lol.

I'm going to ship it to them. When I have a house I will be contacting you about some reticulata paintings.


----------



## Armson

Any ideas on next year's location?


----------



## Chris Miller

Bcs TX said:


> Chris thanks again for FrogDay 2012 plus your Mom & Dad are a hoot.


They are, aren't they...


----------



## Chris Miller

Armson said:


> Any ideas on next year's location?


Amanda and Greg from AZDR (in Arizona) will be hosting American Frog Day in the fall 2013. More information will be available soon. A new facebook page will be created once Frog Day 2012 has wrapped up.


----------



## stemcellular

SMenigoz said:


> Just completed the return drive from Chicago...left at 9:30pm and got in to MD AT 9:30am. I planned to stay at the hotel overnight and get an early jump on it Sunday, but couldn't fall asleep... must have been all juiced up from the show! Lets just say it wasn't my best decision; had to stop 2x and close my eyes. On a positive note:
> No speeding tickets
> Met some great people
> Sold a bunch of frogs
> Picked up some yellow truncatus, aurotaenia, mint terribs, BYHs, Black Jean pums, as well as a slew of other plants/hardscape
> 
> All in all, everything one should expect out of a Frogday. Many thanks to all who visited my table!
> Off to bed now,
> Scott


You, sir, are a crazy man. Haha

Good to catch up!


----------



## Armson

Chris Miller said:


> Amanda and Greg from AZDR (in Arizona) will be hosting American Frog Day in the fall 2013. More information will be available soon. A new facebook page will be created once Frog Day 2012 has wrapped up.


Sooo the question is ..... Do I fly into Vegas and drive to Phoenix? or do I fly directly to Phoenix?


-B


----------



## Gamble

JJuchems said:


> At Scott's prices, I even brought back a pair of Matecho and I am trying to reduce my tinc collection.


Lol ... i know right!
Was too hard to pass up.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Chris Miller said:


> Thank you so much for that painting. Absolutely beautiful. Yes Greg from AZDR purchased it - happy Mother's Day Amanda...lol.
> 
> I'm going to ship it to them. When I have a house I will be contacting you about some reticulata paintings.


sounds great! Let me know when that happens. . . sounds cool!


----------



## kitcolebay

RedEyeTroyFrog, that was very cool painting! Beautiful! I was glad to see Jon had a pic to post for everyone to see. Do you have other paintings available to view? It'd be interested to see more.
-Chris.


----------



## stemcellular

Back in Boston, with everything safe and sound.

Thanks again to Chris for all his hard work arranging a fantastic Frogday. I had a blast seeing a bunch of old faces and meeting some new ones, and believe it or not, got some new frogs.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

kitcolebay said:


> RedEyeTroyFrog, that was very cool painting! Beautiful! I was glad to see Jon had a pic to post for everyone to see. Do you have other paintings available to view? It'd be interested to see more.
> -Chris.


Yes I have quite a few, there is a thread in the lounge somewhere called giant orange oil painting...


----------



## Jeff69

I would like to first thank Chris for all the hard work and finally bringing Frogday to the Midwest. I had a great time even with 1 hour of sleep. I vended with Steve AKA Detrick105 so thanks to anyone who traded or bought something from us. I hope we can try and have an event like this in the midwest area every year even if it isn't frogday. This was alot better than other reptile shows because everyone was into Frogs so everyone was fun to talk to. I meet alot of new people and put faces to contacts I have chated and talked to over the last couple of years. Thanks again Chris for having frogday in Chicago.

Jeff


----------



## Froggyplush

What was all the hype about small room and the same fifty people all day long if that's what the Midwest has to offer for all national frog day then frogs r in trouble wow alot of great info and vendors but not what I was expecting had more people in Madison a month ago at VFW and bigger room good luck San Diego


----------



## SMenigoz

Froggyplush said:


> What was all the hype about small room and the same fifty people all day long if that's what the Midwest has to offer for all national frog day then frogs r in trouble wow alot of great info and vendors but not what I was expecting had more people in Madison a month ago at VFW and bigger room good luck San Diego


Everyone's entitled to their opinion, but I disagree. Consider what must go into setting something like Frogday up--Chris put us in downtown Chicago, at a well-known hotel chain w/ great bar/food, and an adequate sized hall. Sure, more room would have been nice, but as a vendor I was very pleased. Quality, not quantity.
Scott


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Froggyplush said:


> What was all the hype about small room and the same fifty people all day long if that's what the Midwest has to offer for all national frog day then frogs r in trouble wow alot of great info and vendors but not what I was expecting had more people in Madison a month ago at VFW and bigger room good luck San Diego


That's kind of a jerkish statement to make. 
I take it you're volunteering your time and money to put on the next one because you can do a better job?


----------



## shutter

I agree that the room didn't do everyone justice, but it was still enjoyable! As a rhac guy into natural vivs, just feeling out the idea of getting frogs, I really enjoyed myself! Got some outstanding plants, learned more about frogs, Josh delivered some supplies to save on shipping... All in all, it was a nice experience for somewhat of an outsider, and I got some great stuff there!

Most importantly for me, my fiancee who tagged along despite "not liking frogs" by the end was turning to the frog side! I'm still laughing a bit about her telling Josh that she didn't like frogs when we were chatting early on. Of course she liked Chris' lamasi "highland" pair the most  We were sort of soaking it all in, and were a bit shy as newbies. We still spent some money with the vendors, and really enjoyed it location aside.


----------



## Ghost vivs

I thought it was a great show, with tons of great people and great frogs! Chris did a hell of a job! 

Bigger isn't always better ...




Casper


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

shutter said:


> I agree that the room didn't do everyone justice, but it was still enjoyable! As a rhac guy into natural vivs, just feeling out the idea of getting frogs, I really enjoyed myself! Got some outstanding plants, learned more about frogs, Josh delivered some supplies to save on shipping... All in all, it was a nice experience for somewhat of an outsider, and I got some great stuff there!
> 
> Most importantly for me, my fiancee who tagged along despite "not liking frogs" by the end was turning to the frog side! I'm still laughing a bit about her telling Josh that she didn't like frogs when we were chatting early on. Of course she liked Chris' lamasi "highland" pair the most  We were sort of soaking it all in, and were a bit shy as newbies. We still spent some money with the vendors, and really enjoyed it location aside.


Are you Joe? I think we talked.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

shutter said:


> I agree that the room didn't do everyone justice, but it was still enjoyable! As a rhac guy into natural vivs, just feeling out the idea of getting frogs, I really enjoyed myself! Got some outstanding plants, learned more about frogs, Josh delivered some supplies to save on shipping... All in all, it was a nice experience for somewhat of an outsider, and I got some great stuff there!
> 
> Most importantly for me, my fiancee who tagged along despite "not liking frogs" by the end was turning to the frog side! I'm still laughing a bit about her telling Josh that she didn't like frogs when we were chatting early on. Of course she liked Chris' lamasi "highland" pair the most  We were sort of soaking it all in, and were a bit shy as newbies. We still spent some money with the vendors, and really enjoyed it location aside.


Are you Joe from PF?
Sorry for the double post, computer snafu


----------



## shutter

No. I'm Marc, I had a maroon sweatshirt on with dirty blonde hair and glasses. To be honest, I wish I spoke to people more. I was a bit pre-occupied because my car started acting all funky about 2 mins before arriving, and I was pretty concerned. I mostly hung with Mike Rizzo after talking to him a bunch about plants on here, and Josh for a bit before my fiancee opened her big mouth haha. We had a good time looking around for sure, and everyone I met was super nice.

As an aside, Mike's plant packages for sale are a steal. He had some stellar stuff for me to bring home.


----------



## skylsdale

Froggyplush said:


> What was all the hype about small room and the same fifty people all day long if that's what the Midwest has to offer for all national frog day then frogs r in trouble wow alot of great info and vendors but not what I was expecting had more people in Madison a month ago at VFW and bigger room good luck San Diego


First of all, using periods (".") between complete thoughts is always a good thing--don't be afraid to use them (or, if it's a question--as the beginning of your post seemed to incline--go for a question mark).

Second, the Dendrobatid hobby is, for the most part, a niche hobby. You could call it a micro-hobby within the general herp hobby (as the killifish hobby is a niche within the freshwater fish hobby). You have a smaller number of people involved who are working with a less available organism. That right there indicates that it's going to be a smaller event (probably fewer people, fewer vendors, smaller venue) than a catch-all herp event. It caters to a smaller crowd, but all in all, is fairly in proportion to the size of the niche hobby that it represents (and, within that, the specific region/locale its being held in and who within that region can then attend, or the number of of people willing to travel from outside the area to attend). So, the difference in size between the two events might be a letdown for some, but you have to expect there to be a difference between the two given the makeup/participation in each.

Also, it used to be that shows such as Frog Day were THE time you would get new frogs. People would wait all year to attend the event, and they would wait all year to get new frogs...and then they wouldn't/couldn't add to their collection until the following year. But, with the increased availability of animals, breeders, vendors and the advancement of shipping methods, the attendance to these events has been impacted. Why go out of my way to fly across the country to a show for some frogs when I can just order and have them shipped? I personally still think there is a deep value in the face-to-face conversation and interaction that is had during such events, but there is a whole new crop/generation of Dendrobatid hobbyists that didn't begin when that was the norm. So, having entered the hobby with this vast array of species available at their fingertips, they might seem a bit underwhelmed by what is available or offered. Or, they're just there to "see what I can get"...and if that is the case, then they are missing out on a fundamental aspect of the show itself.


----------



## frogfreak

I just got home. I went to visit with my sister who's just outside of Chicago. I was able to see my nephew who was picked up by the Marines this morning. Boot camp! I had a great time meeting everyone. Being able to put a face to the name is huge. Loved the show! A big thanks to Rich for his hospitality and opening up his frog room to so many people!

Cheers everyone and here's to frog day 2013!!


----------



## JJuchems

shutter said:


> No. I'm Marc, I had a maroon sweatshirt on with dirty blonde hair and glasses. To be honest, I wish I spoke to people more. I was a bit pre-occupied because my car started acting all funky about 2 mins before arriving, and I was pretty concerned. I mostly hung with Mike Rizzo after talking to him a bunch about plants on here, and Josh for a bit before my fiancee opened her big mouth haha. We had a good time looking around for sure, and everyone I met was super nice.
> 
> As an aside, Mike's plant packages for sale are a steal. He had some stellar stuff for me to bring home.


Were you in my introduction to PDF discussion?


----------



## shutter

JJuchems said:


> Were you in my introduction to PDF discussion?


No, I wanted to attend but got there later in the day. I missed the talk at 3ish too and the auction because I was worried about my car. I didn't stay as long as I would have otherwise.

I still don't know what is wrong with it, but it's not looking good. It's a classic E30 BMW that's been stellar for me through the years, and that I usually tinker with to relax. I'm worried about it right now, didn't get to dig into it yesterday!! It's starting to get old enough that everything is going wrong at once =(


----------



## JJuchems

shutter said:


> No, I wanted to attend but got there later in the day. I missed the talk at 3ish too and the auction because I was worried about my car. I didn't stay as long as I would have otherwise.
> 
> I still don't know what is wrong with it, but it's not looking good. It's a classic E30 BMW that's been stellar for me through the years, and that I usually tinker with to relax. I'm worried about it right now, didn't get to dig into it yesterday!! It's starting to get old enough that everything is going wrong at once =(


Ok, there was another gecko guy I recognize from NARBC I wanted to track down, but I was sick. Real sick by the time I got home. I could not get hardly get out of my car to pump gas and to get into my house. My wife had to carry every thing into the house and I slept 15 hours straight.


----------



## shutter

Hope that you're feeling better! I'll make sure to introduce myself at the NARBC in October. I mostly have R. Chahouas, but I'm so into vivs and plants, that I see some darts in my future.


----------



## Ivan M

shutter said:


> Hope that you're feeling better! I'll make sure to introduce myself at the NARBC in October. I mostly have R. Chahouas, but I'm so into vivs and plants, that I see some darts in my future.


I am just like you into Rhacs and Daygeckos, but just got the PDF bug and started to build a 40 to set up for some Dendrobates Auratus. It's looks as though Frogday 2012 was a success and that's what counts. I am hoping someone post pics.


----------



## Armson

Froggyplush said:


> What was all the hype about small room and the same fifty people all day long if that's what the Midwest has to offer for all national frog day then frogs r in trouble wow alot of great info and vendors but not what I was expecting had more people in Madison a month ago at VFW and bigger room good luck San Diego


I remember going to the very first Havre de Grace, MD reptile show (right after they moved it out of Aberdeen) 

I was thrilled to death if I found more than 3 frog vendors. That would make the 2 hour drive worth it. 

You could have Frogday in a 7-11 for all I care. I am still going to be super excited to just geek out with so many other frognuts. 


-B


----------



## motydesign

well it was good meeting a few of you there this weekend, wish i would have met more of you, thanks again it was fun.


----------



## froggiefriend

I really wish I could have gotten there earlier. I also wish I could have spent time meeting more of you. My son was just so excited to be there, we were literally going around in circles! We did pick up many awesome things and got some great ideas! Thanks everyone for your help!
Kristin


----------



## Chris Miller

Some final numbers: 
237 in paid attendance
$4,358 collected for amphibian conservation through TWI mini grants and project work. 

Please feel free to contact me with any questions or comments.

Thanks again!


----------



## froggiefriend

Thank you Chris for organizing! Also thanks to all the sponsors and vendors- without you, this would of been a boring event!


----------



## kitcolebay

Just a thought for future years...
With everyone talking about how much they enjoyed meeting some people and how others wish they could have met more people...what about doing some things to increase introductions? Something simple as optional name tags for visitors with DB user names included. Something cheesy like getting together in the conference room and doing the quick "round-the-room" introductions of name, location, and collection. Organizing an optional breakfast or dinner before the event for everyone to relax and chat with the "business" part aside. Just a couple random ideas. Anything that would add to the enjoyment of meeting fellow froggers.


----------



## Chris Miller

kitcolebay said:


> Just a thought for future years...
> With everyone talking about how much they enjoyed meeting some people and how others wish they could have met more people...what about doing some things to increase introductions? Something simple as optional name tags for visitors with DB user names included. Something cheesy like getting together in the conference room and doing the quick "round-the-room" introductions of name, location, and collection. Organizing an optional breakfast or dinner before the event for everyone to relax and chat with the "business" part aside. Just a couple random ideas. Anything that would add to the enjoyment of meeting fellow froggers.


That's certainly a goal for future shows. I'd actually like it to go back to a 2 day show a day of activities followed by a day with sale and auction. So people who wanted to hang can hang and those who can only afford to come for one night at the hotel can do that too.


----------



## whitethumb

i wish i could have attended. i hope frog day can be held somewhere in the south, it would be so much easier for me to get to.


----------



## kitcolebay

whitethumb said:


> i wish i could have attended. i hope frog day can be held somewhere in the south, it would be so much easier for me to get to.


From my understanding, it will be held in Arizona again next year. Hosted by AZDR. Not too far from Texas!


----------



## thickpotpies27

it was amazing, i walked away with some amazing frogs and plants. I met a lot of awesome people who i was able to share a few laughs with even though i never even knew of them before that day. over all it was probably completely worth the trip and i would deffinatly do it again!


----------



## kitcolebay

I'm a rookie to the hobby and only had to drive 2 1/2 hours to get there and it was definitely worth the trip! I'm already talking to my wife about going to Arizona next year together!


----------



## chuckpowell

Those are great numbers Chris - congratulations. Paying attendance is usually in the 175-225 range so you've done excellent and I think that's a new high for money raise for amphibian conservation. Great Job!!

Best,

Chuck



Chris Miller said:


> Some final numbers:
> 237 in paid attendance
> $4,358 collected for amphibian conservation through TWI mini grants and project work.
> 
> Please feel free to contact me with any questions or comments.
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## SmackoftheGods

I was pretty pleased. I met a bunch of people and even came away with an impulse buy. My one complaint is how few thumbnails were at the show... I fear this may be less the vendors' fault and more an issue with the pop cycle of the hobby. It would be a shame to lose so many wonderful, beautiful frogs.



kitcolebay said:


> Just a thought for future years...
> With everyone talking about how much they enjoyed meeting some people and how others wish they could have met more people...what about doing some things to increase introductions? Something simple as optional name tags for visitors with DB user names included. Something cheesy like getting together in the conference room and doing the quick "round-the-room" introductions of name, location, and collection. Organizing an optional breakfast or dinner before the event for everyone to relax and chat with the "business" part aside. Just a couple random ideas. Anything that would add to the enjoyment of meeting fellow froggers.


I posted for weeks in advance about meeting other members. I also wore a shirt with my screen name written in big letters across the front and my signature on the back. It helped, but not nearly as much as I thought it would.


----------



## thedude

SmackoftheGods said:


> I posted for weeks in advance about meeting other members. I also wore a shirt with my screen name written in big letters across the front and my signature on the back. It helped, but not nearly as much as I thought it would.


Or maybe everyone recognized you and just didn't want to meet you  Haha just kidding.

Wish I could have gone to this! with 200+ people there it had to be an amazing show.


----------



## skylsdale

On behalf of TWI I want to thank Chris for putting this show together and EVERYONE who supported the event, whether through your attendance or through your auction donations. It's encouraging to see, and be the recipient of, such support!


----------



## SmackoftheGods

thedude said:


> Or maybe everyone recognized you and just didn't want to meet you  Haha just kidding.
> 
> Wish I could have gone to this! with 200+ people there it had to be an amazing show.


I hadn't thought of it that way, but you're probably right....


----------



## whitethumb

kitcolebay said:


> From my understanding, it will be held in Arizona again next year. Hosted by AZDR. Not too far from Texas!


i'll start looking into this one, thanks. in the mean time, time to start building new tanks  lol.


----------



## motydesign

SmackoftheGods said:


> I posted for weeks in advance about meeting other members. I also wore a shirt with my screen name written in big letters across the front and my signature on the back. It helped, but not nearly as much as I thought it would.


yeah same here.... was surprised no one asked or commented on the giant MOTYDesign.com shirt i was wearing


----------



## stemcellular

kitcolebay said:


> Just a thought for future years...
> With everyone talking about how much they enjoyed meeting some people and how others wish they could have met more people...what about doing some things to increase introductions? Something simple as optional name tags for visitors with DB user names included. Something cheesy like getting together in the conference room and doing the quick "round-the-room" introductions of name, location, and collection. Organizing an optional breakfast or dinner before the event for everyone to relax and chat with the "business" part aside. Just a couple random ideas. Anything that would add to the enjoyment of meeting fellow froggers.


This pretty much happened on Friday morning, afternoon, evening and then Sat after the show. Lunch, drinks, dinner, more drinks...not really sure what else you could ask for.


----------



## skylsdale

stemcellular said:


> This pretty much happened on Friday morning, afternoon, evening and then Sat after the show. Lunch, drinks, dinner, more drinks...not really sure what else you could ask for.


And this goes back to the purpose of the event. Many understand that you have to put some concerted effort and energy into being at the event...this includes staying at the provided venue/hotel. If you just show up from 9-4 to see what frogs are available and talk with vendors DURING the show, it will still be a great experience. However, the in-depth conversations usually take place in the evening before in the hotel lounge and lobby, during breakfast the day after, etc.

Events like Frog Day are EVENTS...not just shows. Historically in the hobby they have served as a way for the community of hobbyists to stay in touch, strengthen the network, discuss together issues of captive husbandry and ethics within the hobby. Most of this takes place on either end of the actual show.

So there are those who will complain that it's not in their city, that it wasn't on the "right" weekend (there is never a right weekend, by the way), etc. And then there are those who buy the plane ticket, book the hotel, and year after year engage in everything these events have to offer...even if it's on "the wrong coast." I think it's most often the latter group who get the most out of these events. 

And this is why organizers try to plan and announce the events as far out from their dates as possible, so people have the chance to plan on getting there and can get the time off work. For those who want to make it, the next events will be:

MICROCOSM, San Diego, CA (March 22-23, 2013)
FROG DAY 2013, Phoenix, AZ (tentatively October, 2013)


----------



## Edhurl

What is MICROCOSM? is there a link with info?


----------



## frogparty

I will be going to both those events!!!! Woooohoo west coast!!!!





skylsdale said:


> And this goes back to the purpose of the event. Many understand that you have to put some concerted effort and energy into being at the event...this includes staying at the provided venue/hotel. If you just show up from 9-4 to see what frogs are available and talk with vendors DURING the show, it will still be a great experience. However, the in-depth conversations usually take place in the evening before in the hotel lounge and lobby, during breakfast the day after, etc.
> 
> Events like Frog Day are EVENTS...not just shows. Historically in the hobby they have served as a way for the community of hobbyists to stay in touch, strengthen the network, discuss together issues of captive husbandry and ethics within the hobby. Most of this takes place on either end of the actual show.
> 
> So there are those who will complain that it's not in their city, that it wasn't on the "right" weekend (there is never a right weekend, by the way), etc. And then there are those who buy the plane ticket, book the hotel, and year after year engage in everything these events have to offer...even if it's on "the wrong coast." I think it's most often the latter group who get the most out of these events.
> 
> And this is why organizers try to plan and announce the events as far out from their dates as possible, so people have the chance to plan on getting there and can get the time off work. For those who want to make it, the next events will be:
> 
> MICROCOSM, San Diego, CA (March 22-23, 2013)
> FROG DAY 2013, Phoenix, AZ (tentatively October, 2013)


----------



## Chris Miller

whitethumb said:


> i'll start looking into this one, thanks. in the mean time, time to start building new tanks  lol.


Yeah - don't forget about MICROCOSM.


----------



## kitcolebay

I just want to make sure I wasn't misunderstood. I wasn't complaining by any means. I appreciate all the hard work and effort that is put forth by so many to put on such an event. Like I said, I'm new to the hobby and this was my first time going to an event of this type. With me being new and all of this being last minute for me, I came in not knowing anyone ahead of time. I was just kicking around ideas to increase more introductions if possible. I still had a great time and met some terrific people. Thanks again to everyone for all their help and support!
-Chris


----------



## Armson

Any plans on IAD?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

Edhurl said:


> What is MICROCOSM? is there a link with info?


Home | Microcosm

John


----------



## cbreon

Armson said:


> Any plans on IAD?


Yeah, I wouldn't mind seeing at IAD in Timmonium, MD, just like the old days. Very conveinent locale for the East Coasters and the venue and turnout was pretty good as well...


----------



## Armson

Who is in charge of IAD? 

I would love to talk to them about getting it set up. 

Was anyone here at the first IAD? (that is the only one I ever attended)


----------



## skylsdale

A couple years ago it was rolled into MARS (Mid Atlantic Reptile Show), but I'm not sure as to its current status.


----------



## JeremyHuff

The last IAD was organized by Sean Stewart. I'd be happy to get something going again since I know Sean is a busy guy. Also looks like Black Jungle is putting on something in October with AZDR going.


----------



## JJuchems

skylsdale said:


> FROG DAY 2013, Phoenix, AZ (tentatively October, 2013)


I plan to be there, but it is a hard time of year. I need get with my Chicago guys and fly out with them.


----------



## Froggyplush

chris miller dont get me wrong i had a blast down there the number i came up with was made up my wife and i got there at 8 am didnt leave until 530 i vended the whole day im pretty new to this fantastic hobby!!!! its such addicting thing that i just thought that their would be alot more people 275 is nice number!!!! so im sorry for the harsh coments  this i would consider one of my top ten bludders in frogging so again chris im sorry!! keep up the great work your doing


----------



## jbherpin

Froggyplush said:


> chris miller dont get me wrong i had a blast down there the number i came up with was made up my wife and i got there at 8 am didnt leave until 530 i vended the whole day im pretty new to this fantastic hobby!!!! its such addicting thing that i just thought that their would be alot more people 275 is nice number!!!! so im sorry for the harsh coments  this i would consider one of my top ten bludders in frogging so again chris im sorry!! keep up the great work your doing


You did the right thing here, but, that was hurtful originally. Chris put on the show, and went out of his way to make it a great experience for vendors and consumers. What you had said was uncalled for, and just in poor taste.

However, I give you some respect for owning a bad comment.

JBear


----------



## Chris Miller

Froggyplush said:


> chris miller dont get me wrong i had a blast down there the number i came up with was made up my wife and i got there at 8 am didnt leave until 530 i vended the whole day im pretty new to this fantastic hobby!!!! its such addicting thing that i just thought that their would be alot more people 275 is nice number!!!! so im sorry for the harsh coments  this i would consider one of my top ten bludders in frogging so again chris im sorry!! keep up the great work your doing


Thanks. Everyone is entitled to his or her own opinion. It was a pretty typical frog only show, and good for a first national show in the Midwest. There are always things that can be learned, and those will definitely be incorporated going forward.


----------



## frogfreak

One thing that would be nice is if everyone had name tags with their screen name and real name.


----------



## JPccusa

And maybe Avatar (I am a visual person).


----------



## stemcellular

hi everyone,

As I noted in my talk at AFD, there are only a few more days left to support Justin's O. pumilio project in Panama.

Any amount that you can contribute will help. Let's do our part for the hobby and work to further understand these amazing amphibians.

Understanding and saving poison frogs - Petridish


----------



## phender

frogfreak said:


> One thing that would be nice is if everyone had name tags with their screen name and real name.


Maybe the sponsors could supply name tag holders and let us know what size (Avery template #), and we could make our own name tags (with avatar) and bring it to the show with us. Microsoft Word already has the templates installed. You could print it on a normal piece of paper and just cut it out. You could also have blank name tags and Sharpies at the door for those who forgot, etc. 

We could then give back the tag holders in a big bowl when we left.

Just a thought. I like name tags with avatars too, but there is no way the sponsor could supply those without some sort of pre-registration system and a lot of free time.


----------



## srrrio

Perhaps the admission fee could be raised a dollar or two, but if you are wearing some sort of name tag at entrance you could get a discount.


----------



## SmackoftheGods

I still don't know how effective name tags are.... Like I said, I had a printed shirt with my username on my chest in pretty huge font....


----------



## frogfreak

SmackoftheGods said:


> I still don't know how effective name tags are.... Like I said, I had a printed shirt with my username on my chest in pretty huge font....


Hey Jake,

I did take a look at vendors name tags to check em out because it was a name tag.  It seems like everyone has something on their shirt and I really don't pay attention to what people are wearing all that much.


----------



## dtfleming

stemcellular said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> As I noted in my talk at AFD, there are only a few more days left to support Justin's O. pumilio project in Panama.
> 
> Any amount that you can contribute will help. Let's do our part for the hobby and work to further understand these amazing amphibians.
> 
> Understanding and saving poison frogs - Petridish


Thank you, I almost forgot about this and made my pledge tonight.


----------



## bristles

frogfreak said:


> One thing that would be nice is if everyone had name tags with their screen name and real name.


I agree with frogfreak I had a real good time at the show, but wish I had spent more time talking with the other vendors & finding out what some of the folks on db look like.


----------



## frogfreak

bristles said:


> I agree with frogfreak I had a real good time at the show, but wish I had spent more time talking with the other vendors & finding out what some of the folks on db look like.


I probably walked by you ten times and didn't get to say hi.


----------

